# Official Game Thread: Houston @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / FSNSW / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Houston, you have a problem* 








*VS*









*Houston Rockets (32-24) (14-12 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (29-24) (18-10 at home) 









United Center, Tuesday March 1st, 2005
Houston @ Chicago 7:30pm	CSN-CHI / FSNSW / NBALP*





































*Duquesne-6'2-JAMES <> Baylor-6'1-WESLEY <> Mount Zion-6'8-McGRADY <> Michigan-6'9-HOWARD <> Shanghai-7'6-YAO*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I like the title BenDengGo

"Houston,you have a problem"

:lol:

Great stuff as always!

Can Deng and Nocioni control McGrady?

Will Eddy finally step up and give Ming a fear?

Those are the key factors....and please watch out for the longtime Bulls killer David Wesley.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great title BenDengGo!

Bulls 87
Rockets 81


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Houston is just one of those teams that causes us fits. McGrady, Ming, and Wesley are all Bulls' killers. Sura is out, and that helps since Houston has gone to a miniature lineup. The 2 day rest should help the team's energy, but Curry needs to match Ming step for step. 










96










102


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I agree with everyone else, nice title BDG! Anyone want to guess Eddy's stat line? He's been struggling against elite centers (with the exception of last night he's struggling in general) so if he can step up tomorrow night it would be a surprise. Hasn't Mike James had some big games against us in the past as well? I still like the matchups, especially for our backcourt. We may even see some three guard lineups which would be fun. Both teams should be well rested as neither play tomorrow night. I see the Bulls grinding out a win at home 94-90.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We can take this one:

Bulls 98

Rockets 91

Ben with 25

BTW - Cavs and Wizards lost today , so we better improve our standing here...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

102









98


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Rockets are a 14-12 road team! This will be a difficult game. They are 7-3 the last 10 games. So are wel. They have played three more games than we have and all three games are wins. They are 32-24. We are 29-24. 

However, Houston has lost three in a row!! So they were 7-0 before the losing streak. they have lost to Seattle, San Antonio and Utah.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Houston is a good team, with great potential, but let me remind you folks:

1.Houston was the team that took advantage by winning the titles while MJ had “vacation” and they always trying to proof that they are better than Bulls.

2. Houston stole from us Pippen and inherited Steve F , who should be drafted by Bulls instead of Brand.

3. We had a great chance to draft Ming (this is one of the reason that we let Miller go),
but Houston (SF) was very lucky and took another advantage.

4. TM is one of our “arch” enemies; he always wants to prove to himself that he made a right decision not coming to Chicago.

I care less if we loose that game. But I do agree that , Curry and Chandler should finally step up and give Ming a fear . Deng and Nocioni should find the ways to control McGrady. 

Now our guys could loose that battle, *but as a minimum I would like to see couple flagrant calls or even ejection * if it will go so far.

Bulls win, go Bulls go (TBF opened that thread; it is a good luck :yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> 1.Houston was the team that took advantage by winning the titles while MJ had “vocation” and they always trying to proof that they are better than Bulls.


I didn't know Jordan was vacationing in '95.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I didn't know Jordan was vacationing in '95.


It was right after vacation and doesn’t counts, plus we played without good PF :wink:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

88










78


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Eddy needs to get out of his funk and step up against Ming. This is his chance to prove himself. If Eddy can get Ming into foul trouble early we'll be in a good situation. 

We don't have anyone who can guard Mcgrady one-on-one. It will have to be a team effort. If Luol or Noche gets beat the big guys need to switch over quickly and cut Mcgrady off. If we allow him to pentrate we'll be in a lot of trouble. 

Overall the Bulls don't match up well against this Houston team. In order to get a win we'll have to outhustle them, play good team defense, and get as many rebounds as we can. We can certainly use another big 4th quarter from Ben. 

97-92 Bulls win.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I have a sinking feeling that from an aesthetic standpoint, this game is going to make the Charlotte one look like a freaking masterpiece.

Eddy needs to play like he has fully functioning male reproductive organs, the guards need to take care of the ball, and whoever's covering McGrady needs to keep him under 40. We do that and . . . 








88








83


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I have a sinking feeling that from an aesthetic standpoint, this game is going to make the Charlotte one look like a freaking masterpiece.


:laugh: 



ScottMay said:


> and whoever's covering McGrady needs to keep him under 40.


Pike had a good game against McGrady last time out, but we'll be better rested this time. Be interesting to see how much run Pike gets since he hasn't been used much lately.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Houston is coming in hungry...If Bulls slack on this one, it could get ugly. Just a gut feeling....I'm betting on the Bulls being prepared, and the Home court factor.

Bulls 106
Rockets 103

Go Bulls


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Houston's a brutal matchup for us. Yao almost always plays well against us and we don't really have anyone who can be expected to bother McGrady all that much. Hopefully Deng will match up well with him in the future, but he's not a defensive stopper just yet. And let's not forget David Wesley, who is almost certain to score 25pts on 80% shooting like he always does against us.

Houston 96
Bulls 88

*Note: The Bulls have surprised me on a few occasions when I've picked them to lose. Houston just lost to Utah - does that mean they'll be hungry or hanging their heads? They still don't have Sura, who provides them with a lot of toughness.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bulls win.

Bulls win.

Bulls win.

92
91


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Holy Crap!

nasty injury Deng suffered just right now. His left knee buckled and he also stepped on someones's foot. doesn't look too good.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Deng KNEE INJURY!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Time for Chapu to step it up!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ouch!

deng being helped off the court.

adrian griffin to the line after the tmac foul. deng won't return now. 

damn.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Griff a starter!

Kirk OK?!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Deng KNEE INJURY!!


holly crap!!!!!!!!is it serious?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm eddy!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Holy Crap!
> 
> nasty injury Deng suffered just right now. His left knee buckled and he also stepped on someones's foot. doesn't look too good.


Not good.

Did they report anything about it yet??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Prognosis?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So Deng is injured? CBS Sportsline is telling me Curry is the man that got injured.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dengs injury sucks for us.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

any radio?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Right ankle sprain not return tonight. yikes.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Deng mild ankle sprain will not return.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng will not return


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

On the Houston feed the Deng injury looked like an ankle. Right ankle sprain reported. BTW let's get Noc in there to get 3 fouls on TMac.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

right ankle sprain. will have xrays. will not return.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lots of nocioni tonight


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Right ankle sprain not return tonight. yikes.


is this for sure spongy?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Our shooting is horrible and Griffin needs to come out. Its ridiculous.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls plying very slow!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's Adrian Griffin time. Deke in for Yao.

Gordon in for Duhon. Eddy is being aggressive which is good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

somebody got to step up!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> is this for sure spongy?


Unless Mr. Miyagi is in the trainers room, he's not going to return tonight. 

Nocioni is in with Tyson.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Right ankle sprain not return tonight. yikes.


Ayayay!

Is it the same ankle , Hope he Returns soon. We need him in an 18 game month.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry drawing lot of fouls thats good!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry heating up!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson stepping out and lobbing it to Curry for the slam. That's a high percentage shot. Curry was wide open.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc going coast to coast but he misses, making the shot harder than it really should be. (He's out of the game) Pike in.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow Curry is really giving Mutombo problems. His positioning has been great tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry will have a big night...but we have to defend!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich on a mission to shoot 30% from the field for the season.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

lister333 said:


> curry will have a big night...but we have to defend!!


Houston only shooting 68% from the floor....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally someone from the starting lineup other than Eddy scores. Hinrich with the runner. Deke with 2 PF's. We better attack the basket and get them in foul trouble.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

houston shooting too good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

houston by 12 end of period!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

36 pts in 1 quarter???


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

36-24 after Q1....

...at this pace we're looking at a 144-96 final!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich on a mission to shoot 30% from the field for the season.


seriously, vega, any insight into the shooting woes?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pound it inside, tell Ben to shoot like he's going out of style, and give Noc some angel dust at halftime.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

where's the ****ing defense?????????? :curse: :curse:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got get to the line


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

LOL. Curry got 10 points when Yao was not in the game. Best way to defend Yao is foul him out nowadays.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnover...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man we got wake up..


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

othela playing like a fool out there right now.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looking worse and worse...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

houston making shots from everywhere, getting ofensive rebounds, forcing turnovers ,man we are in hole right now.....


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> seriously, vega, any insight into the shooting woes?


None whatsofreakingever. It's mindboggling to me, a guy who's watched every college game he's ever played, a handful of his high school games (he'd pull up once he crossed halfcourt back then), about half his pro games and assorted All-Star/AAU events he's been in. Kid was money all over the court. Now...WTF. He's too good of a shooter not to break out of whatever (months-long) slump he's been in.

I think his FG% would rise about 5 points if he either quit shooting that p*ssy runner in the lane or just decided to elevate and take it up strong. He's a good enough athlete to convert some tough lane drives.

Basically, I have no friggin' idea. Beer thirty for me. Float day tomorrow.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullet said:


> Looking worse and worse...


Bring Hinrich in for Duhon and Curry in for Othella following the timeout.

Bring Noc back in when McGrady comes back.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Can't win em all right guys?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Bring Hinrich in for Duhon and Curry in for Othella following the timeout.
> 
> Bring Noc back in when McGrady comes back.


Well, I got AD and Hirnich instead


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

this is probaly the worst game weve played so far. ridiculous


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ugly.ugly.ugly


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pargo Hinrich Gordon backcourt. Wow.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Worst game of the season.

Blowout
+
No Defence
+
Deng Injured

:banghead:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, I was going to goto the bar to watch the game since its on Comcast, now I'm not sure if I should bother. The good news is that the Bulls almost always make some sort of exciting comeback and keep the game decently close.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It's time to check in on the NYPD Blue tribute show.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry misses the two ft...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What a way to start our most grueling month.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

TO, TO, TO, BLK, BLK, TO, etc etc etc


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy missed both FT's

He can have his way if he wanted to do both on the defensive glass and with that hookshot. He has to prove his worth here.

That had to be the ugliest FT Eddy has ever shot. bleh.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Houston plays great defense and has a fairly good offense. They are just too balanced... we can't handle it.

On the bright side, I'm the tetris champion!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least curry is drawing some fouls..but he missed four in a row...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Curry gets Yao to commit his 3rd. I think Mutumbo has 3 as well, right? That's the only good thing I can think of right now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, worst performance of the ****in year.... pathetic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

boo birds are flying... :uhoh: haven't heard those in a while.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

if this quarter end with a 20 point defict, it will be good.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles needs to go into a zone... cuz man to man aint workin.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Why isn't Deng playing?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston is incredibly hot right now. We won't be shooting lights out the entire game, so this is not even close to being a blowout yet. Especially with Yao and Deke on the bench with 3 fouls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Why isn't Deng playing?


TMacs ***** *** and Yoa's fat *** calfs cut him off in the lane while he was driving and he sprained his ankle.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

5 in a row for curry...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

One good thing I can tell ya about this game so far is - *Pacers lost!*


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

We need Ditka.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man down by 26


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh my god, jon barry is hitting everything. wut the ****!!!! im so ****in pissed


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

24 down before the half :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fire Skiles?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Fire Skiles?


Fire him at halftime and insert new coach by the start of the 4th


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're facing the wrong team at the wrong time. Houston has lost 3 in a row and JVG was probably reminding them about that every freaking second of the last two days. T-mac's been struggling lately.....so he was due for a big game(he's got 14/6 right now). He kills us every time anyway. So does Yao. 

We need a miracle. 24 point game :banghead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

10 TO's already...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Fire Skiles?


I don't see any adjustments at all... and he has freakin Hinrich guarding TMAC for christs sake!!! FIRE HIM!!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow people change on a whim.
Never get too high after any win, never get to low after any loss.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

KHinrich12 said:


> Wow people change on a whim.
> Never get too high after any win, never get to low after any loss.


:yes:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Skiles is our Jeff Bdzelik. :clown:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

As long as Hinrich is guarding McGrady, the Rockets will exploit that matchup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're saving Gordon and Chandler for the 4th?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We need Ben to start his 4th Q right now!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah he really grabbed his jersey all right.
Nice call you ****ing dopes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Then someone explain to me why the **** Skiles had Hinrich guarding TMAC.... that make ****in sense!!!?

and why is Chandler still on the bench when we need his D!?


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

CAN WE PLAY SOME D?

Deng's Hurt, Ouch.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Future said:


> Then someone explain to me why the **** Skiles had Hinrich guarding TMAC.... that make ****in sense!!!?


Nope.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Would someone hand TMac the Vaseline - It hurts!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We're only down by 27 at the half!

How did they get an extra quarter to play? 

Please make plenty of comments about this game tonight, I'd like to read them in the morning. No way I'm staying to watch another half of this....


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

What a complete embarassment. No intensity on defense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This Mike James had 16 pts on 7-9 shooting in the first half


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

27 down in the half.

Bulls 40%

Rockets 60%


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> This Mike James had 16 pts on 7-9 shooting in the first half


who's mike james?????????


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow this team hasn't looked this bad for a LONG time.

Eddy has done well though. He's fouling out their frontline.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Scott Skiles has to stop believing in Kirk. He thinks that Kirk is like a bonafide superstar, like Magic Johnson already, can play any position. Kirk Hinrich is a downright crappy shooting guard. He is not a very good scorer efficiency wise, and he can't play defense worth a lick as a shooting guard. Chris Duhon, hit the bench. The Bulls seriously need Kirk back at the point guard spot, he is a good point guard, but he just isn't good when being guarded and trying to guard shooting guards. If its this obvious to us, why isn't it obvious to Skiles?


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Xantos said:


> Houston is coming in hungry...If Bulls slack on this one, it could get ugly. Just a gut feeling....I'm betting on the Bulls being prepared, and the Home court factor.
> 
> Bulls 106
> Rockets 103
> ...


I said it earlier....Got even worse when Deng went down. I still think the way Houston is playing they would be up, just not this big. 

They can't keep shooting 60%...at some point they should cool off...Bulls have to continue to play hard, and not turn the ball over....and make some adjustments! Kirk can not gaurd McGrady!! The little guys can force them into to the Middle toward the Big guys...Tyson and Eddy needs to play 40mins tonight.. ..yet right now Eddy looks like he has seen a ghost! AHHHH :curse: forget it, this one is in the books!!! Put it down as a "L"!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Scott Skiles has to stop believing in Kirk. He thinks that Kirk is like a bonafide superstar, like Magic Johnson already, can play any position. Kirk Hinrich is a downright crappy shooting guard. He is not a very good scorer efficiency wise, and he can't play defense worth a lick as a shooting guard. Chris Duhon, hit the bench. The Bulls seriously need Kirk back at the point guard spot, he is a good point guard, but he just isn't good when being guarded and trying to guard shooting guards. If its this obvious to us, why isn't it obvious to Skiles?


Kirk is a good defender. He's just too small for someone like TMac. With Deng injured, we don't have anyone that can guard Mcgrady. Pike will tire out after chasing Mcgrady for five minutes.

This Houston team is just a nightmare matchup for us, and they are sizzling hot right now. 

I want some hard fouls in the second half. You can't let them score this easily.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OT: AI has 45 pts(17-27 FG) at the end of the *3rd qtr* against Milwaukee. Ridiculous 

76ers up 93-77.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> If its this obvious to us, why isn't it obvious to Skiles?


Us? Speak for yourself. I think Kirk can be competent at guarding 2s. McGardy? Heeeeeeeeeeeell no. That's just not gonna work. Unfortunately, w/Deng out, he's likely going to scorch anyone we put on him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OT - AI with 45 pts after 3 Qs... Wow!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DontBeCows said:


> I want some hard fouls in the second half. You can't let them score this easily.


Easy there Coach Chaney.

:biggrin:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

any update on luol's condition?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Us? Speak for yourself. I think Kirk can be competent at guarding 2s. McGardy? Heeeeeeeeeeeell no. That's just not gonna work. Unfortunately, w/Deng out, he's likely going to scorch anyone we put on him.


No, I will speak for the whole of the Bulls forum, Kirk needs to be switched back to the point guard, and Duhon to the bench. We need to put Luol Deng at shooting guard, he has enough size to be able to guard them. People say that the Bulls are having a tougher time winning now because other teams are taking us more seriously, in reality, we are having a tougher time winning because other teams are exploiting our small backcourt. Kirk is a good defender on point guards, he's just not built to play the shooting guard spot, and that is why he should be our starting point guard, not Duhon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> No, I will speak for the whole of the Bulls forum, Kirk needs to be switched back to the point guard, and Duhon to the bench. We need to put Luol Deng at shooting guard, he has enough size to be able to guard them. People say that the Bulls are having a tougher time winning now because other teams are taking us more seriously, in reality, we are having a tougher time winning because other teams are exploiting our small backcourt. Kirk is a good defender on point guards, he's just not built to play the shooting guard spot, and that is why he should be our starting point guard, not Duhon.


Yeah, speak for us all and be a jerk. Oh wait, not everyone agrees with you. Well, nevermind, do it anyway. La la la la.

I guess you missed the part this season where they moved Duhon to the 1 and Kirk to the 2 and then we one about eleventy billion games more than last year. 

Also, your Deng at the 2 plan isn't going to work tonight, so back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yao w/his 44th. It's going to take a miracle (or several) for it to matter a lick, though.

EDIT: Oops. Not 44th. 4th.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok, maybe I missed something...But were in the hell was Noc????


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

dont be surprised if we lose by over 40.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Skiles going w/5 man substitution.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Skils bringing in 5 new players!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol. 5 bench players coming in. haha. knowing skiles though, he's not giving up. He's just trying something different.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Losing by this much is sad, period. But losing by this much at home? Icky.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

FYI it's now Tyson, Othella, Griffin, Pargo, and Gordon.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

James and TMac r gangbanging us - 50 pts combined , so far...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Pargo cost us 6 points just like that.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

35 down - ouch!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeash. This is a nice reminder of the bad old days :no:

How bad is Deng hurt?

--------------

The green light is not on for Pargo tonight. Stupid decision-making on the part of almost everyone. Guys running around just sort of screwing things up. Really odd looking double-teams from the Bulls setting up other guys.

Tyson's a little bit frustrated.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

hahaha Chandler just gave the finger to the ref. Highlight of the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Chandler should be suspended for a game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

6-0 run by Bulls - only 29 to go :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson gave the ref the finger.

Dore : Tyson told him he's the no.1 official"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Just turned on the television...


Really good ep of Law and Order on NBC.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Sad, I can't beleive what Tyson just did....Just sad, you really look like a professinal! Or shall I say a sore looser!! My question is what kind of affect will this have? We haven't seen a loss like this in a long time........


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

GB said:


> Just turned on the television...
> 
> 
> Really good ep of Law and Order on NBC.



I wonder why i'm still watchign this trainwreck. I have a slew of "Medium" episodes that would be a lot more entertaining then this display.

God i hope we don't have any dumba** posters who want to lay the loss @ the feet of Skiles. 

Hopefully Deng's ankle sprain isnt too serious.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Tyson gave the ref the finger.
> 
> Dore : Tyson told him he's the no.1 official"


 :laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng is showing us his own way how important he is for us!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice move by Yao.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Now it's all trash scoring.

But we lost to 2 players we could not control - Mike James (MJ for tonight) and TMac (who was the usual TMac when he sees Bulls Uni)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon is one of the biggest stat padders in the league. He learned nothing from that T'wolves game.

geez. he was doubleteamed and he shoots an airball three. He gets the ball back and get rejected in the lane.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Can someone fill me in on what happened? Why are we down by so much?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Fire Skiles?


Ha! Were it not your real feelings, it would be timely sarcasm.

Yeah, our players blowing chunks out there has got nothing to do with Houston handing us our asses! This team has needed a good does of humility for a week or two. Maybe they'll start playing defense again.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Deng's on court / off court +/- is going to rise tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Deng's on court / off court +/- is going to rise tonight, that's for sure.


LOL.

Houston owns us. I'd like to see how we respond to this game next time we play.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Scott Skiles has to stop believing in Kirk. He thinks that Kirk is like a bonafide superstar, like Magic Johnson already, can play any position. Kirk Hinrich is a downright crappy shooting guard. He is not a very good scorer efficiency wise, and he can't play defense worth a lick as a shooting guard. Chris Duhon, hit the bench. The Bulls seriously need Kirk back at the point guard spot, he is a good point guard, but he just isn't good when being guarded and trying to guard shooting guards. If its this obvious to us, why isn't it obvious to Skiles?


Man, did you see Eddy practically break the backboard with that free throw? :laugh: 

Maybe it was the little guys doing the wave that threw him off.
:twave:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Funny thing is - we control the boards 34-30 :laugh:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Future said:


> I don't see any adjustments at all... and he has freakin Hinrich guarding TMAC for christs sake!!! FIRE HIM!!!


Gotta be the quote of the thread. And pray tell, what adjustment would have saved this one? 

Just out of curiousity, would the PLAYERS ever be responsible for a loss in your book?

Sheesh.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Could someone tell me what has happened to Deng?Is the injury serious?Any word?

Thank you


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben Gordon is one of the biggest stat padders in the league. He learned nothing from that T'wolves game.
> 
> geez. he was doubleteamed and he shoots an airball three. He gets the ball back and get rejected in the lane.


Stupid Ben, why are you, our only consistant shooter, trying to put up points?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pargo Awful!!

Did I hear Sato??


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

remlover said:


> God i hope we don't have any dumba** posters who want to lay the loss @ the feet of Skiles.


Backup a touch, you must have missed them. Anybody who can look at this game and put it on Skiles doesn't know their head from their ahole. 

I didn't see anybody show up.

Would have been more fun (and interesting) picking 5 members of the crowd and suiting them up.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

More bad news - Sixers won.


----------



## Fanoxy (Jan 26, 2005)

Can we play some D

ARGHHAHGHAGHAHGHGHAGHAHGHAGHAHGHAHGAHHAGHAGHAHHAGHAG
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :cheers:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

update on luol's injury?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Only good thing that came from this i am able to watch the last episode of nypd blue. Was gonna tape it but no need with a blow out like this one.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

~~~ said:


> Only good thing that came from this i am able to watch the last episode of nypd blue. Was gonna tape it but no need with a blow out like this one.


Damn! I forgot that was on!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Worst episode ever.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Awful lose by 30!!

We need Deng back in uni asap!

3p land:

Bulls 2-16 Yikes!

Houston 9-14.

Rockets shot 0.556 fg% - I bet we won't be leading the league in opp fg% after this one.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Any news about Deng and the severity of his injury?*


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls beat Sixers&Cavs by 30 points

Rockets beat Bulls by 30

It happens


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

crap. spurs next.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

spongy any news about Deng's injury?

Is it a mild sprain or more serious?

Please giveus a scoop.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame. 1.49 megs 3:10 min 

He doesn't sound so happy. 

Skiles on Tyson's technical incident : I have no reaction.
He doesn't know the extent of Luol's injury.
Asked if losing Luol, being the best equipped to guard Tmac, was damaging for us, Skiles answered "No"


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

thanks spongy.

Luol wouldn't have changed the game.Maybe we'd lose by 20.

Nobody from the Bulls showed up tonight except Griffin and PIke.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> Worst episode ever.


They cannot really end it any differently.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> thanks spongy.
> 
> Luol wouldn't have changed the game.Maybe we'd lose by 20.
> 
> Nobody from the Bulls showed up tonight except Griffin and PIke.


Sometime in Q2, Pike was tugging on Skiles' sleeve, telling him, "put me in coach, I can shut him down."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> Luol wouldn't have changed the game.Maybe we'd lose by 20.
> 
> Nobody from the Bulls showed up tonight except Griffin and PIke.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson on his middle finger at the ref 313k 39secs

"If I could do it again, I would flip myself and the rest of my teammates off."

Hinrich's postgame 627k 1:20 min


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

imagine the charity dinner tomorrow will be a load of laughs. after the practice _you know_ skiles is going to conduct!!

anybody going?

but seriously, i think the players should stop reading about themselves. stop watching sportscenter. stop reading the message boards (cause you know some probably do! hello guests!). 8th on the power rankings? not much longer if they continue to struggle on defense. 

they've lost the focus they had when they were climbing out of the hole mid-dec thru january. and defense is what got them OUT of the hole. ah, remember the streak? so do the opponents. teams are taking the bulls seriously. and like skiles said, they can't always rely on "4th quarter heroics". 

aw, heck, it's one game. a blowout. the most points scored against us all season. this'll whip their butts into shape!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I think we saw it tonight. Yeah, Deng's absence exacerbated our loss, but I think we would have lost it anyway.

And we've used T-Mac's name ALL the time when we talk about our need for a big defensive guard. "Who's gonna guard the Kobe's and the T-Mac's in the league", we've cried.

Somehow, in the wins, we've forgotten that T-Mac's and Kobe's still exist.

Tonight we learned it.








Hinrich with a great view of T-Mac's rib cage.

Against Chicago this season, Kobe's gone 19 for 43, 4 for 13 from the arc, with 17 assists and 2 steals and FOUR blocks over two games.

In the East, there's another rather tall guard that we'll see a lot more this season and in coming years, someone who causes a "matchup nightmare".










That looks like a familiar scene.


----------

